
Show HN: EteSync – Secure, E2E sync for your contacts, calendars and tasks - groovybits
https://www.etesync.com/
======
groovybits
A quick search has shown this has not been submitted since 2017.

EteSync now supports iOS, making it officially available on all popular
platforms. Self-hosted option is also available.

I'm not affiliated with the project. I just think it works well, and is a good
alternative to NextCloud, for those who do not need self-hosted file storage.

